# Phillip Island BBQ



## nigmax (Nov 11, 2004)

Hi guys i thought i had better start a new post, i will be having a bbq on Dec the 4th in Cowes if you want to stay the night you can camp for free in the park, toilets and showers included of course. We also have units availiable but not to many so 1st in 1st served, as i said in the other post, we have a lot of families with onsite vans so i dont tolerate noise or bad manners, that said it should be a good chance for the people who normally drive to relax and have a drink. there is also a wildlife park with a few herps which we could possibly visit on the Sunday, heaps of other stuff to do as well. So send me a pm if your keen and we will go from there.
Greg, Hugsta get your behinds down here its not much notice i know too bad 
Thats to all the interstaters too.
Nick


----------



## Sdaji (Nov 11, 2004)

How many people are you planning to force vomit inducing quantities of alcohol into this time?


----------



## nigmax (Nov 11, 2004)

i dont force people to do anything its called responsibilty for ones own actions.


----------



## keelow (Nov 11, 2004)

little Tiger snake hunting going on before or after the pissup?


Nez


----------



## Sdaji (Nov 11, 2004)

> i dont force people to do anything its called responsibilty for ones own actions.



yes yes, I know, just kidding, sorry.


----------



## NoOne (Nov 11, 2004)

Make it the weekend after and i'll come


----------



## nigmax (Nov 11, 2004)

its getting to close to xmas duga, surely you can come earlier


----------



## NoOne (Nov 11, 2004)

Na that weekend i'm going to the coast to start looking for my new house.....


----------



## Hickson (Nov 11, 2004)

Where on the coast?



Hix


----------



## NoOne (Nov 11, 2004)

Central coast of NSW....gonna try and change weekends tho

Might be lucky.


----------



## nigmax (Nov 11, 2004)

its an Island duga how much coast do you want :lol:


----------



## redline (Nov 12, 2004)

is it still on?


----------



## Stevo (Nov 12, 2004)

When u kick me out for oafish behaviour nick, can i then sleep in your front yard?


----------



## moosenoose (Nov 12, 2004)

Well folks I knew I'd have a job on my hands getting to this one  

The 'gatekeeper' was almost glad to tell me that we had something on that night :? I certainly won't, and regrettably, be able to make it  

I'm very sorry to say this after seeing the effort that was made by all you attending last Sunday, I'm sure this would have been really fun  Unfortunately this one is really out of my control :evil:


----------



## trader (Nov 12, 2004)

:cry: Really sorry to hear that Moosenoose, we will certainly miss you being with us....


----------



## soulweaver (Nov 12, 2004)

thats bad luck moose, but on the other hand we can blow up the goldfish tatt u have and sit it on a seat, it will almost be like you are there with us


----------



## Gregory (Nov 12, 2004)

I think it's time for a good old fashioned "Intervention". 
I propose you Melbournites track the young Moose down and with a huge outpouring of love ( and maybe small amounts of sudden, swift violence) show him how to handle this shedevil he has to contend with back at the Moose nest site. I really think you need to take control of the situation Melbournites and try to retake control of the young Moose's life for him. I know the effort needed to do this will be huge but I reckon, after the one sighting I've had of this poor beast that he's worth saving.

Go with God's speed Melbournites.
Bless you all.



Greg.


----------



## Gregory (Nov 12, 2004)

Oh yeah, I forgot to add. Nick, if I can't get loud and annoying then I aint coming.


----------



## NoOne (Nov 12, 2004)

I'll be there...come on Greg....i can't be the only NSW rep there with all those Victorians....they are "different" :wink:


----------



## Stevo (Nov 12, 2004)

Different is cool. My missus always says to me "What are you Stupid?" from now on i'm gonna say "No I'm just different darl".


----------



## trader (Nov 12, 2004)

Stevo said:


> "No I'm just different darl".



 You are Stevo and that is what makes you sooo special!  

Back to the yard work I go. Just came in for a huge glass of water, man what a beautiful day out here in Melbourne today!! Grass is cut, now to cut down a tree...just a smallish tree... :wink:


----------



## moosenoose (Nov 12, 2004)

Gregory said:


> I think it's time for a good old fashioned "Intervention".
> I propose you Melbournites track the young Moose down and with a huge outpouring of love ( and maybe small amounts of sudden, swift violence) show him how to handle this shedevil he has to contend with back at the Moose nest site. I really think you need to take control of the situation Melbournites and try to retake control of the young Moose's life for him. I know the effort needed to do this will be huge but I reckon, after the one sighting I've had of this poor beast that he's worth saving.
> 
> Go with God's speed Melbournites.
> ...



Well, if you're thinking about gang-busting me out of my house (which I really appreciate folks :wink: ), I supppose I'd better post you a pic of who'll you'll be contending with :wink: I don't like any of your chances of getting either me or yourselves out alive! :twisted: :lol:



> thats bad luck moose, but on the other hand we can blow up the goldfish tatt u have and sit it on a seat, it will almost be like you are there with us


 Unfortunately this might be safer for us all! :lol: :lol:


----------



## westhamsc (Nov 12, 2004)

moose tell your shedevil :twisted: to ring me i'll make her change her mind. and if not i'll kidnapp you and hide you at phillip island  :wink:


----------



## soulweaver (Nov 12, 2004)

thats alright, we can take her, and if it's done on your property and we get hurt we can just sue


----------



## Gregory (Nov 12, 2004)

Mrs. Moose has a nice rack.


----------



## westhamsc (Nov 12, 2004)

lmfao greg :lol: 

by the way dugga doe's this mean i get my frilly


----------



## moosenoose (Nov 12, 2004)

Hahahaha she not only has telekenetic abilities to hurl objects from various directions she can read minds and will know you're coming :lol: :twisted: Plus my daughter has a Ballet concert on that night which on one hand I'm happy about  and then on the other I'm sad about  - I'm doomed folks, you'll just have to go on without me! :lol: :lol: or re-schedule (Although Nick said it's getting too close to Xmas to do that)


----------



## moosenoose (Nov 12, 2004)

ps - believe me I'd like nothing better than to come along and knock over a few, or many :lol:, frothies with you all :twisted:


----------



## soulweaver (Nov 12, 2004)

ahh, pretty lame excuse, its not like your daughter won't have other ballet concerts........lol j/k


----------



## moosenoose (Nov 12, 2004)

> I know the effort needed to do this will be huge but I reckon, after the one sighting I've had of this poor beast that he's worth saving.



lol: :wink: You're a kind bloke Greg - I'll bring you a beer next time for that! :wink:

By the way someone posted this magazine on here the other day - does anyone know where I can get it? :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2004)

I think my male beardie needs a subscription to whipped!! 
Look at him, huddled in the corner like a wuss!!


----------



## herptrader (Nov 12, 2004)

trader said:


> Stevo said:
> 
> 
> > "No I'm just different darl".
> ...




Ahh... let me translate from the Canadian:



> Stevo you are quite the bloke!
> 
> Time I returned to working in the garden. I just popped in for a refreshing drink. What bonza day it is in old Melbourne town - just magic!!! Lawn is mown - now to prune the lemon tree with the chain saw :wink:


----------



## nigmax (Nov 12, 2004)

No chance Stevo its 2 doors up, my responsibility ends at the curb :wink: , Bring the missus and ruggie and ill sort something out for ya mate


----------



## nigmax (Nov 12, 2004)

Greg ive read your pm no worries , send me another one with your number and ill give you a bell makes it easier
Nick


----------



## NoOne (Nov 12, 2004)

Westy hes all yours if you want him....Send me a PM if you do.


----------



## westhamsc (Nov 12, 2004)

sent ya a PM mate


----------



## OuZo (Nov 12, 2004)

yeah we'll definitely have a unit nick so save one for us!


----------



## NoOne (Nov 12, 2004)

mmmmmmmmmmmmm....wonder how many spiders i can fit in Zoe's bed


----------



## nigmax (Nov 12, 2004)

no worries Zoe only a couple left, you gunna camp duga


----------



## NoOne (Nov 12, 2004)

Where ever i fall i sleep :wink: 

yeah mate i'll camp...im not fussed


----------



## nigmax (Nov 12, 2004)

no wucks


----------



## Ricko (Nov 12, 2004)

hey nick i think you better situate me stevo mel and westy away from the permanent residence as we have a fair bit of drinking to do :lol: hey i look forward to meeting you steve are you definetly coming down? how you going to entertain us nick?


----------



## NoOne (Nov 12, 2004)

I'm there ricko.....you coming tiger snake hunting?


----------



## Ricko (Nov 12, 2004)

hell yeah mate, last time we went tiger snake hunting we found a big 5footer with only one eye in rosebud so i will be hanging to go out and look for more. only seen 1 wild tiger and heaps of red belly's and copperhead (they are a fav of mine copperheads) but would like to see more wild herps.


----------



## NoOne (Nov 12, 2004)

Any lowlands copperheads there? They are the only copperhead i haven't caught.


----------



## nigmax (Nov 12, 2004)

we can piss it up all night in my backyard ricko its not in the park and then you can crawl to your room,


----------



## Ricko (Nov 12, 2004)

mot to sure steve i was only young when we used to see heaps of copperheads and i was not into the herps then it was all about motorbikes. sweet as nick i cant wait. we can all finally see your capey's. they better not be on shed. :lol:


----------



## nigmax (Nov 13, 2004)

the fem shed last week zues about a week b4 that should be ok


----------



## moosenoose (Nov 13, 2004)

nigmax said:


> we can urinate it up all night in my backyard ricko its not in the park and then you can crawl to your room,



Damnit! I need to send a decoy to the Ballet  :evil:


----------



## nigmax (Nov 13, 2004)

come down after the ballet we will probaly still be crankin Sal told me i have to be responsible so i wont get into it till late :twisted:


----------



## Ricko (Nov 13, 2004)

yeah im sure you wont:lol: a bit of easy coaxing from stevo and myself should help you mate.


----------



## moosenoose (Nov 13, 2004)

I'll be kicking myself when the night rolls around, I'm here to tell ya :evil:  Why couldn't it have been an AC/DC concert I was going to! :lol::lol:


----------



## OuZo (Nov 16, 2004)

so how bout a list of who's going? this is gonna be so much fun lol 

you gonna come up for this one fuscy?


----------



## nigmax (Nov 22, 2004)

Sorry guys been slack, no really i have. This is the list ive got so far.
Ricko- Mel
Zoe - Soulweaver
Nome
Westy - Ladyfriend?
Stevo
Dugga
Moosey sunday perhaps

Thats all that ive got cmon guys it should be a good one, beautiful weekend on sunny Phillip Island :wink:
Havent heard from Stockeh yet whats going on Matty.
Oh and a special guest from interstate


----------



## Gregory (Nov 22, 2004)

nigmax said:


> Sorry guys been slack, no really i have.



Nah, I can't believe that Nick. :shock:


----------



## nigmax (Nov 22, 2004)

no its true Greg really :twisted:


----------



## moosenoose (Nov 22, 2004)

I'll definately drop in Sunday if you're all feeling up to it! :lol::lol: Are we talking a Sunday Barbie?


----------



## westhamsc (Nov 22, 2004)

lady friend won't be comeing as we split as we had a fight about my reptiles


----------



## nigmax (Nov 23, 2004)

I think maybe a visit to the wildlife park and a bbq could be fitted in on the Sunday Moose probaly just keep the bbq cranking all weekend :lol:.
Thats no good Westy but it is schoolies at the moment down here so you might find some talent :twisted:


----------



## Sdaji (Nov 23, 2004)

> lady friend won't be comeing as we split



What's her number? :twisted:

:lol:


----------



## nigmax (Nov 24, 2004)

All the units are gone unless you want the flash ones with spa, kingsize bed, barfridges and 24hr roomservice, but its a long walk back to our park from that place :wink: . 
Things are looking good the weathers great at the mom LOL.
Ican take care of a few chairs and stuff ie 1 hammock, old clothesline to lean on, ute to sit on,usual stuff.
So if you bring down deckchairs, eskies alcohol and bbq food ill organise some munchies ,salads soft drinks light entertainment ie monkey on a mandolin.
All right guys let me know what you think.
Nick


----------



## moosenoose (Nov 24, 2004)

I'll have to suffice for the Sunday- *DAMN IT!!!!!* Looks like a fun night!! Oh how sorry am I for me :lol::lol:


----------



## Ricko (Nov 24, 2004)

cant wait nick.


----------



## Stevo (Nov 24, 2004)

Looks like its just me Nick, tried to convince wife but she says she doesnt want to be seen in public with me....................


----------



## Magpie (Nov 24, 2004)

Damn it, I wanna see that monkey.


----------



## NoOne (Nov 24, 2004)

You really shouldn't have said the weather has been good.....i'm expecting cyclonic winds, flooding rain, football size hail, -50c :wink:


----------



## Ricko (Nov 24, 2004)

football sized hailstones, i still see cars with the dints in them around my place. and that storm was over a year ago i think. you still coming duga?


----------



## NoOne (Nov 24, 2004)

Yep i'll be there


----------



## westhamsc (Nov 24, 2004)

yay for schoolies.
sounds good nick.


----------



## westhamsc (Nov 24, 2004)

i'll make bacon and eggs in the morning for all that have a hang over. is that cool with every one?


----------



## hugsta (Nov 24, 2004)

Why do you always make it for weekends when I can't make it...... :cry: :cry: :cry:


----------



## boconnor (Nov 24, 2004)

Got any room left, if so are Qlders welcome?


----------



## OuZo (Nov 24, 2004)

awwww huggy 

you're welcome gassy but better check with nick about rooms...camping should be fine tho if u have a tent!


----------



## nigmax (Nov 25, 2004)

Yeah weve got room boconner Qlders are most welcome usually ex vics anyway :wink:, give me a pm if you are interested.
Bacon n eggs sounds good, what about sausages, hash browns, mushrooms, toms.
I wouldnt hang out with you either Stevo notice how drunk i had to get last time.


----------



## nigmax (Nov 25, 2004)

Magpie if the monkeys a success im touring , just keep an eye out on a regional centre near you :twisted:


----------



## nigmax (Nov 25, 2004)

Hugsta i checked all the stars were aligned, our auras were good, the monkey crapped in its paw and threw it at the fence what more could i do.


----------



## nigmax (Nov 26, 2004)

Ive sent you pms boconner and westy


----------



## OuZo (Nov 26, 2004)

just realised i dont have the address or know what time everyone is getting there!


----------



## Sdaji (Nov 26, 2004)

> just realised i dont have the address or know what time everyone is getting there!



Some people worry about the most trivial things :roll:


----------



## OuZo (Nov 26, 2004)

are you coming sdajo?


----------



## Sdaji (Nov 26, 2004)

> are you coming sdajo?



Well, that depends on whether or not I can tear myself away from things that day... and also get my hands on some 'trivial details'


----------



## OuZo (Nov 26, 2004)

lol well we might see ya there then


----------



## westhamsc (Nov 26, 2004)

nome,duga and me will be there after lunch


----------



## nigmax (Nov 26, 2004)

Trivial details are going to cost.
What time does everyone plan on getting in on the Saturday?
Pm me and i will send you details and a phone number, get the monkey to meet you out the front.


----------



## Nome (Nov 26, 2004)

westhamsc said:


> nome,duga and me will be there after lunch



Probably around 1pm, I'd say.  

When is everyone else arriving?


----------



## nigmax (Nov 28, 2004)

Right i think i have pmed everyone the address and my number if i havent let me know.
i figure everyone is arriveing about lunch time on the sat so by the time we settle you all into your prospective units and campsites we can kickback at my place and BBQ to our hearts content.


----------



## Jarvis78 (Nov 30, 2004)

If ther is any space left I'll come. I just need some dirt to park my car and sit my esky.


----------



## Stevo (Nov 30, 2004)

Is the monkey single, cause i might bring my pet goat.


----------



## nigmax (Nov 30, 2004)

PM me if you are keen Jarvis and ill send you some details, bring tents or swags guys the inlaws are not keen on a heap of people asleep in cars in their park.
Cheers Nick


----------



## nigmax (Dec 2, 2004)

Well it looks like the weather is coming good for us the sun is shining thru and its meant to get better in the next couple of days.
The LIST
RICKO & MEL
ZOE & SOULWEAVER
MATT & HAYLEY
WESTY
NOME
STEVO
DUGA
BOCONNER
SDAJI
JARVIS78
MOOSE SUNDAY :roll: 
MARK
I think thats it, ill see some of you guys tomoz.
Just remember to bring your linen, towels, pillows etc if your in a cabin.
Well cant wait to meet some new guys and catch up with you other chaps lol.
See you there, here
Nick


----------



## Ricko (Dec 2, 2004)

well its looking good. we will see you at about midday satdy nig.


----------



## OuZo (Dec 2, 2004)

who's mark?


----------



## nigmax (Dec 2, 2004)

see you there Ricko.
Mark from Sydney Zoe


----------



## Nome (Dec 2, 2004)

nigmax said:


> see you there Ricko.
> Mark from Sydney Zoe



lol, you got him to go, did you? That was master persuasion at work.

Be good to see you there, Mark


----------



## nigmax (Dec 2, 2004)

No messing about in chat Nome LOL


----------



## OuZo (Dec 2, 2004)

which mark lol


----------



## OuZo (Dec 2, 2004)

oohhh is he the mystery sydney person?


----------



## Ricko (Dec 2, 2004)

no i think there is another zo :lol:


----------



## OuZo (Dec 2, 2004)

think or know? i wanna knoowwwww 

well i know of one other but i dunno if they're the "mystery person" lol


----------



## Ricko (Dec 2, 2004)

they wont be on the couch this time should let u know who i think it is. lol


----------



## OuZo (Dec 2, 2004)

ok you've lost me lol. its not hard i know :lol:


----------



## nigmax (Dec 2, 2004)

farkunal Zoe get off the couch its not that hard :wink:


----------



## angelrose (Dec 2, 2004)

Hope you guys have fun, me and hubby would love to come, however due to my disablities i would need certain accomodation, which i can't afford, unless they take dope, or buttons, lmao but have fun yall. I am hoping to throw a barbie at my place in werribee in the New Year, and you are all most definately welcome, liquor storage is looking quite healthy for xmas and beyond!.

Angel


----------



## westhamsc (Dec 2, 2004)

we will be there between 12ish and 1ish depending on my driving


----------



## Nome (Dec 2, 2004)

westhamsc said:


> we will be there between 12ish and 1ish depending on my driving



and the bottle shop stopover, can't forget that!!


----------



## africancichlidau (Dec 2, 2004)

Zoe, you and I both know  Well, if I'm right that is


----------



## Stevo (Dec 2, 2004)

Just got home from pub, looks like i cant make it sorry


----------



## nigmax (Dec 2, 2004)

whats up chap bite night scared you off


----------



## OuZo (Dec 3, 2004)

> Zoe, you and I both know Well, if I'm right that is



lol we do?

whats up stevo how come you're not comin?


----------



## Ricko (Dec 3, 2004)

yeah stevo how come your a no show?


----------



## westhamsc (Dec 3, 2004)

stevo not good mate why are you a no show ?


----------



## Stevo (Dec 3, 2004)

it was just a joke i have to go to pick up a snake, i was just seeing if nick still loves me..............


----------



## westhamsc (Dec 3, 2004)

ha ha ha funny stuff

had me worried you where going to do an afro and pull out at the last min


----------



## nigmax (Dec 3, 2004)

snake what snake no snake round here


----------



## westhamsc (Dec 3, 2004)

thats right it's gone to me now as your not coming :wink:


----------



## Stevo (Dec 3, 2004)

was talking about the capey im gonna steal


----------



## nigmax (Dec 3, 2004)

ill dance you for it


----------



## nigmax (Dec 3, 2004)

you gunna steal my cape what will i fly with


----------



## Stevo (Dec 3, 2004)

waltz or tango?


----------



## Stevo (Dec 3, 2004)

grass will get u high nick


----------



## nigmax (Dec 3, 2004)

mowed it all yesterday, i prefer to tango :evil:


----------



## Stevo (Dec 3, 2004)

I hope you didnt mow the stuff in the back shed. Btw judy and david i will be at shop all day saturday if u are dropping in.


----------



## nigmax (Dec 3, 2004)

the back shed f#@k i thought you said the front shed.


----------



## moosenoose (Dec 3, 2004)

Looks like it'll be left to me to mop up the mess on Sunday morning! :wink: LMAO What's happening for breaky?


----------



## nigmax (Dec 3, 2004)

Westy has promised us the best goddam breaky BBQ we have ever or are likely to ever see :lol: .
Hope i didnt talk it up to much Westy :twisted:


----------



## moosenoose (Dec 3, 2004)

Really? :shock: In that case I'd like to put my order in for a medium/ rare rib-eye with some homemade corn jacks and hollandaise sauce. Maybe a small side order of smoked Salmon would go down well with that also - you know- Surf & Turf :wink: How the hell is he going to bring all this down in the train? :?


----------



## nigmax (Dec 3, 2004)

Got me stuffed theres not even a train station here let alone a train line :lol:


----------



## Woma_n (Dec 3, 2004)

Westy, ill have just boiled eggs with some toast, with no butter


----------



## moosenoose (Dec 3, 2004)

Woma_n said:


> Westy, ill have just boiled eggs with some toast, with no butter



Oh really!! :? Please! No point being reserved about it! :wink: Geez! Lay it on him!! :lol: :lol: I wanna see all those ingredients he's gonna have to bring get air dropped!


----------



## westhamsc (Dec 3, 2004)

> air dropped


thats right mate

and sorry too disapoint but it's good old bacon and eggs for the hangovers and maybe leftover snags


----------



## Sdaji (Dec 3, 2004)

> How the hell is he going to bring all this down in the train?



When did they put a train line down to San Remo and across the bridge? :lol: Or is it that new hover train?

I won't know whether or not I can get away for the day until tomorrow morning, but if I can, I'll be there in the early afternoon, as long as I don't have a fatal accident in the late morning. Mainly for the first obstacle, count me as a definite maybe.

Best brekky bbq ever? Wow, I don't think I am ever going to see the one I had on the 18th of November topped, but I'm happy to take part in the judgement! 

Is there anything I should bring? Food, drink or something?


----------



## Sdaji (Dec 3, 2004)

> and sorry too disapoint but it's good old bacon and eggs for the hangovers and maybe leftover snags



No disappointment there  Fruit smoothies seem to me to be really good for mild hangovers, while greazy bacon seems to be the best for severe ones.


----------



## moosenoose (Dec 3, 2004)

Sdaji said:


> > How the hell is he going to bring all this down in the train?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh Sorry!  Didn't I mention the roughly estimated 40km hike from Nyora station! :wink: If he wants the more scenic route he could try a hike from the Lang Lang Station! :twisted: :lol:


----------



## nigmax (Dec 3, 2004)

Sdaji bring alcohol and meat, legumes, lettuce whatever it is you prefer and you should be ok, ive got some munchies, softs, salads organised. If your camping tent swag whatever.
Nick


----------



## trader (Dec 5, 2004)

> by the way judy and david i will be at shop all day saturday if u are dropping in.



Hi Stevo, It was good to see you in your shop yesterday morning!  The lamb roast has been on the barbie all afternoon, it is smelling deeeelicious! The burgers went down well yesterday. :wink: as I am sure all the other bits we bought will be as tasty!

Look forward to the Xmas ham we ordered from you, the tasting was yummy!

We hope you were able to get to the gathering on Phillip Island not too late.  

Thanx again, hope the gang all had a blast and arrived home safe and sound! 

Judy


----------



## BROWNS (Dec 5, 2004)

Ok,must be over by now so where's the party heads,and bring on the party pics!!!! Unless they're all still smashed :mrgreen:


----------



## soulweaver (Dec 5, 2004)

yes i have returned..........to tell you the truth i don't remember much at this stage, except laughing a lot and this thing with circles.......


----------



## Ricko (Dec 5, 2004)

well it was a great arvo/night and would definetly be repeated. we started with drinking in the arvo and then we hooked up the barby for lunch and dinner. most were well past any sanity we had, i went to bed about 12.30am and got up really early went for a walk and drive around, then went back to nicks and westy cooked some bacon and eggs. when nick finally woke he came out got a beer and proceeded to not get a hangover by continuing to drink. thanks for the food westy soaked up all the booze. then everyone went down to the beach and stevo and nick stayed at pub i think. we headed off about midday and had lunch with mat and hayley at the tooradin pub and then went our seperate ways. well it was all worth it, good to see greg,regina,ethan and to finally meet young kristan who mel adored. nice to meet marc who was a really nice guy, also boconnor who had come a long long long way to be there for the meeting, and good to finally meet duga, who i think was not feeling to well without alcohol. and great to see nick and sal, stevo, zoe and luke, nome, sdaji, westy, jarvis and matt and haley again and have drinks with everyone. was great and cant wait for the next one. who is running the next one :lol: hope i didnt forget anyone or forget anything. i got no pics but i think a few other people did


----------



## imported_Mark (Dec 5, 2004)

Ricko I object to your comment. You have totally ruined my reputation by referring to me in the terms: "nice to meet marc who was a really nice guy" If you listen to Stevo, Zoe, Luke and Naomi who were grilling me late at night when I go back from observing tourist, I mean penguins. Ask them what I tink of all people and they will totally dispute that statement.

Was nice to meet you and Mel as well. After driving from 5am to 7.30pm Friday and then driving home all day Sunday, left at 8.30 this morning and home at 7pm, I aint ever driving that far in 3 days again. 

And sorry to everyone for not say bi bi, but I needed to get on the road.

A big thanks to Nick for being a great host.

Mark


----------



## OuZo (Dec 5, 2004)

hehe i dunno if i have much good in my camera except for some real close ups of stevo and nicks eyes... :shock: 

duga and nome and the greggles team are staying there til tomorrow and stevo the bum will most likely stay there too...

twas a pretty cool weekend! some scarily smashed peoples there but it was fun lol. ive never had so many bbq's in 2 days...i never wanna see a sausage again :lol:. that wildlife park was errrrr interesting...but nome and i got to play with a birdie so that was cool 

it was cool to meet dugaduga and boconnor and mark we all apologise on stevo's behalf . and its always awesome to see my nomi again! and it was great seeing greg and eth again and meeting his family too . ah heck it was cool seeing everyone and thanx for putting us up nick and sal, the bushy park is pretty cool...might come stay again some time in the future 

sorry if this doesnt make much sense, i'm buggered and my arms hurt cos i got burnt lol. i'll check out my camera soonish and see if we have any goodies there...and markus you know the deal  :lol:

oh yeah and boc i think you have an interesting video to put up on here :lol:

oh AND mark we hate you too sweetums MWAH :lol:


----------



## Ricko (Dec 5, 2004)

how come you left so early? because of the grilling? i thought you were a good bloke, so what everyone else says is up to them, nice to meet you as well.


----------



## imported_Mark (Dec 5, 2004)

Ricko have to be at work tomorrow, decided if I could do it in one day I would be fresher at work tomorrow. Rather then splitting my trip in 2 as I was originally going to do.

As to the grilling, it was about my entire sex life, question after question, too bad it went for less than 20 seconds. And that not to do with how long I last, but the whole experience in 40 odd years LOL


Mark


----------



## OuZo (Dec 5, 2004)

lmao poor mark got asked some shockin questions! but he was such a good sport about it


----------



## africancichlidau (Dec 5, 2004)

You're lucky you had 20 seconds worth  Mine would be over in 10


----------



## imported_Mark (Dec 5, 2004)

Only if ya took ya viagra Phill LOL

Dam Zoe I so wanna post some pic of you doing your Zorba the Greek dancing on tables photos as well as the ..... Oh well may be when your not looking some may go up. LOL

Mark


----------



## Stevo (Dec 5, 2004)

The bum just got home but is too tired to post so maybe in the morning


----------



## nigmax (Dec 5, 2004)

Thanks for coming guys it was good to see and meet everyone, just kicked the last 3 out of the backyard now, time for me to chill in the beanbag for awhile.
Hope you all had a good time i did, really appreciate the effort you put in to get down here especially Ben, whos still gotta drive back to Brisvegas, Greg Regina and the kids, Mark, Naomi and Steve and all the Mexicans.
Thanks guys.
Nick


----------



## BROWNS (Dec 6, 2004)

You guys are just party animals,aren't ya?As well as reptile enthusiasts or addicts lol


----------



## OuZo (Dec 6, 2004)

yeah you're comin to the next one browneye 

lol mark i'm always looking :twisted:. you know i'm not goin down by myself lol


----------



## hey_im_sam (Dec 6, 2004)

> you know i'm not goin down by myself lol


:shock:


----------



## Jarvis78 (Dec 6, 2004)

I just want to say thanks for a great night nick (it must have been pretty good as I cant remember much) sorry I piked early i started to hard on the VB and it killed me.
 
it was good to put new faces to names and to catch up with some people i have met before.


----------



## moosenoose (Dec 6, 2004)

hey_im_sam said:


> > you know i'm not goin down by myself lol
> 
> 
> :shock:



LMAO :lol: :lol: Hee, hee, hee

Well by the looks of everyone on Sunday I'm kind of glad I was elsewhere on the Saturday night :lol: You guys were absolutely wrecked!!!!  :lol: 

......awwww......just jokes!  It would have been fun!  Thanks for the sunstroke on Sunday, I'm still feeling zonked with it today! :lol: 

And as usual, It's always nice to catch up with all the usual suspects  REally good to also finally meet Duggaguggabowwow (whatever :lol and NoOne, who as it turn out is actually someone! :lol:  Thanks also for the barbie & hospitality Nick and letting me grab ya snake :lol:


----------



## Stevo (Dec 6, 2004)

Was a top weekend and weather was perfect. Would like to say a very big thankyou to Nick and Sally for their hospitality and putting up with all of us. It was great to meet greg and family and steve and sdajii and ben for the first time and of cause mark(what a sweety). Of course great to catch up again with the usual suspects too. I had a great nite and relaxing day on sunday. Mark although u hate everyone i reckon im warming on you. Jarvis what the hell happened to you? Anyway i did take a camera but some nice young lady stole it from me so i cant post any pics.
Cheers Stevo


----------



## Woma_n (Dec 6, 2004)

Who stole it? I saw a camera there when i was cleaning up but i think Westy said it was his? I dunno. 

Well i had a great time. 
It was amazing to find someone so much like myself (Haley) and it was great chatting to everyone, especially Matt, Zoe and Nome, Stevo and Nick and Sal (thanks for the hospitality etc) and meeting more of Gregs family (i loved your little girl Greg and your wife was soo nice!). And to everyone i forgot. Im TERRIBLE with names sorry!

It was probably the best weekend ive had all year. 

Thanks so much to everyone that contributed to it!


----------



## nigmax (Dec 6, 2004)

Well the last guys have finally left the Island so its back to work for me,damm. Thanks everybody it was a great weekend gave me a chance relax and unwind, which i think i did pretty well :twisted: .
And again thanks to everyone for making the big effort to come down here.
Nick


----------



## soulweaver (Dec 6, 2004)

thanks nick for everything, was a top weekend....always good to meet different ppl too (you know who you were)


----------



## Jarvis78 (Dec 6, 2004)

Stevo said:


> Was a top weekend and weather was perfect. Would like to say a very big thankyou to Nick and Sally for their hospitality and putting up with all of us. It was great to meet greg and family and steve and sdajii and ben for the first time and of cause mark(what a sweety). Of course great to catch up again with the usual suspects too. I had a great nite and relaxing day on sunday. Mark although u hate everyone i reckon im warming on you. Jarvis what the hell happened to you? Anyway i did take a camera but some nice young lady stole it from me so i cant post any pics.
> Cheers Stevo



hit the piss to hard to early and crashed hard and early. shameful I know.


----------



## soulweaver (Dec 6, 2004)

meow


----------



## Sdaji (Dec 6, 2004)

Thanks so much for being a totally wonderful host, Nick! I was suprised at how well you tolerated people putting ciggarette butts all over your yard! Phillip Island was a fantastic place for a get together, we all had heaps of fun and the weather was about as good as we could possibly have hoped for! Good thing you didn't hold it a month or two ago, all the penguin gear in Cowes would have made me pop with a strange mix of delight, terror and bewilderment.

Great to see a few familiar faces again and even better to see a few new ones! Very interesting to meet boc who waited for me to get a little tipsy and then startled me with orders to answer all manner of question, including diagnoses of stone fruit! :shock: "'ji! 'ji! 'ji! 'ji!" will be ringing through my head for a while! :shock: :lol:
Thanks to all who critisised my choice of words and other aspects of my way of speaking, I'll try to choose small simple words in order to fit in with general vernacular.
(to those complainants, try www.dictionary.com  )

.......no, really, I'll try.....

Good hanging out with Stevo and the guys at the place in Cowes (was it called the penguin lounge? Or am I still going crazy), crazy few hours of attempted dancing, avoiding that scarey girl, getting shot down by order of the friend of the girl in the orange top and a wild goose chase to 20 beach st before settling down to listen to your chondro stories until some stupid hour  :lol:

Thanks for breakfast, Westy! I'm sure it was your amazing cooking that allowed me to keep going all day and drive home without having a wink of sleep 

I thought the wildlife park visit was actually really worthwhile, the reptile house was even less than I'd expected, but some of the other animals were really awesome, especially the quoll (even with Zoe's dirty comments  ), the emus I played with, the kangaroos I cuddled and most of all the cute little flying fox cuddling its mum    All in all it was even worth tolerating the koalas for!

Thanks to all the others I spent time talking to, I won't list everyone because you already know who you are and I've [email protected] on for long enough already


----------



## westhamsc (Dec 6, 2004)

hey guys finnaly got home after a herp walk on the way home thanks nick for the weekend good to meet you all again.


----------



## OuZo (Dec 6, 2004)

> especially the quoll (even with Zoe's dirty comments ),



it was NOT a foot! :lol:



> Anyway i did take a camera but some nice young lady stole it from me so i cant post any pics.



oh she was great wasnt she? she's got them developed and will scan some tomorrow at work :lol: 



> Thanks so much for being a totally wonderful host, Nick! I was suprised at how well you tolerated people putting ciggarette butts all over your yard!



if i ever catch those buggers i'll.....:evil: 

i'm gonna see whats on my camera in a min and post some stuff up


----------



## OuZo (Dec 6, 2004)

some pics....frickin emus :evil:


----------



## OuZo (Dec 6, 2004)

who can guess the eyeballs lol...dont ask why cos i dont know :shock:


----------



## OuZo (Dec 6, 2004)

christ thats a big eyeball...and i resized it and everything :shock:


----------



## Magpie (Dec 6, 2004)

Looks like Sdaji's eyeball to me.


----------



## Magpie (Dec 6, 2004)

> oh she was great wasnt she? she's got them developed and will scan some tomorrow at work


We wanna see ALL of them pics zoe, all of them.


----------



## stockeh (Dec 6, 2004)

FANTASTIC trip away thanks to all there for making it a great weekend, couldnt have asked for a better bunch of people to spend time with, good to put faces to the names i know and meet people i have not met before.

Good food, good company, good location how could you go wrong.

Looking forward to the next one

Take care
Matt


----------



## OuZo (Dec 7, 2004)

> We wanna see ALL of them pics zoe, all of them.



you cant make out much in some :lol: and no its not sdaji's eyeball


----------



## nigmax (Dec 7, 2004)

Jesus Matt you make it sound so good i might go and live there!!


----------



## stockeh (Dec 7, 2004)

just be careful of the guy that livs beside the caravan park.... hes a strange one


----------



## nigmax (Dec 7, 2004)

I wash myself with a rag on a stick, cletus, cletus get back here, dont do that to your sister :shock: :lol: .
Glad you enjoyed it Matt, Sals still stunned about the broccoli but the rats loved it lol


----------



## stockeh (Dec 7, 2004)

poor sal


----------



## Gregory (Dec 7, 2004)

A big thank you to Nick and Sal for putting up with us laying about in their yard for the weekend.
My family thoroughly enjoyed themselves. Phillip Island is a great spot. It's just a shame there's so many drunken Victorians down there (oh and a very very sad Queenslander). All the New South Welsh Men and Women were in no way associated with the drunken goings on of the Victorians, we were all well behaved.
Great catching up with everyone again. I was gonna post a heap of photos I took of the drunken Victorians and the very very sad Queenslander but I've somehow managed to lose the memorystick on our trip back home. 32mb of memories gooooone.  


Greg.


----------



## Nome (Dec 7, 2004)

Got back last night after Nick finally kicked us out.
A great time everyone. Loved seeing all the Victorians again, and really enjoyed meeting the people I haven't met before. Steve (thankyou for doing all the driving :wink: ) , Ben (burp), the lovely Sal (thanks for putting up with us), Greg and his lovely family, Mark and sorry if I've missed you. As always great time with the Victorian mob again, and loved catching up with Zoe , Westy, Stevo, Nick, Ricko and the rest of you. Sorry to Moose we were dead the day you arrived, came the wrong day mate :wink: . So after about 200 BBQ's, beer, etc, my stomach is finally recovering and I'll be eagerly awaiting the next one. We need to do more sleepover ones!

Many thanks to Nick and Sal for putting up with us in your backyard all that time and for letting us all stay at your park. And thanks always to Stevo who keeps the party going, even when we are all hungover  . And Mark, I didn't get into the 200 question thing really, but was just trying to clear some things up for Stevo when he just didn't quite get it. Oh, and I hate you too :wink: :lol: 

You are all a great bunch of people, every one of you made it a great time, as always.

Forgot Jarvis! Nice to meet you, loved your tattoo. Saw you stumbling off at some time in the night and your car start near my tent at a horrible hour the next morning.  Sorry didn't say goodbye, you should have hung around a bit longer!


----------



## boconnor (Dec 7, 2004)

Thanks again Nick for a great weekend. Finally made it home this morning after driving through a few storms. I had a great time and it was great to meet everyone and have a few drinks even if it took a day or two to recover. I've found a little video of dancing Nick on the camera and a few other pics and have noticed some nicely painted toe nails in one of the pics.

cheers
Ben


----------



## imported_Mark (Dec 7, 2004)

Nome you did not have a chance in the 200 questions my love. I have been reflecting on Stevo's questions and finally worked out he was "hitting on me". LOL so you were helping this poor misguided fellow (stevo) try and pick up his first poof experience LOL.

After meeting you all I think I am ratcheting down my "hate all people" ideology to a "strongly dislike humans" stance. So you all had a mildly positive effect on me LOL

Mark


----------



## nigmax (Dec 7, 2004)

No worries Greg, Nome, Ben glad you all got home ok and had a good time.
YOU [email protected]#KEN LOVE US MARK LOL :wink:


----------



## imported_Mark (Dec 7, 2004)

If I love you all then Nick is it going to be a full on "love in" the next time well all get together? LOL

Mark


----------



## Nome (Dec 7, 2004)

Mark said:


> If I love you all then Nick is it going to be a full on "love in" the next time well all get together? LOL
> 
> Mark



lol, you just didn't stay long enough this time :wink:


----------



## NoOne (Dec 7, 2004)

Geez looks like i was the last one to get home( about an hr ago) had a great time   , even if i was near death the first day.

Thanks Nick for doing everything, was awesome and don't forget about that little video i got of you on Ben's camera.....you know the one where you danced and then humped westy :lol: 

Was great to meet all you VICs Zoe(loved the hat) luke, westy, ricko, Nome(thanks for putting up with me :wink: ) sdaji, moose, javis( you drunk) and who could forget Stevo.....your a bloody funny b#stard :lol: :lol: 
Good to meet the two sides of you as well Ben :wink: :lol: 

Great weekend alround and i'll definatly try and make it to more......you Sydney lot are gonna have to do something pretty good to top that one  

Steve.


----------



## BROWNS (Dec 7, 2004)

Sounds like you all had a cracker of a weekend!!! I think i'll have to make my best effort to attend the next bash as long as it's not too soon.May even hold one up at my place next year even tho it's a long way to travel for most,it'll be worth it tho!!!

ps..off topic Austar channell 805 has all 80's music rocking on for all you who grew up in that era...gotta love it


----------



## nigmax (Dec 7, 2004)

Dont worry steve videos of me being a tool are a dime a dozen nowadays LOL :twisted: 
Now we just need to organise another lovein for Mark :shock:


----------



## OuZo (Dec 7, 2004)

oh god ben put up the nick/westy video! pllleeeaaassseeee :lol:



> Great weekend alround and i'll definatly try and make it to more......you Sydney lot are gonna have to do something pretty good to top that one



yyeeaaahhhh!!


----------



## westhamsc (Dec 7, 2004)

i didn't puke so it was a good weekend for me


----------



## BROWNS (Dec 7, 2004)

Bring on the pics guys...brin em on!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Nome (Dec 7, 2004)

ahh, the painful camera that kept flashing around the circle all night, I can still see the light burnt into my vision


----------



## NoOne (Dec 7, 2004)

Yeah same...only cos zo stuffed the bloody thing in my face....and so did drunk ben


----------



## OuZo (Dec 7, 2004)

you did it first! lol


----------



## boconnor (Dec 7, 2004)

You must have me confused with someone else Steve.


----------



## nigmax (Dec 7, 2004)

the inlaws thought we were having a rave with all the flashs going off :mrgreen:


----------



## boconnor (Dec 9, 2004)

some pics


----------



## NoOne (Dec 9, 2004)

LMFAO....that was when Nick had the hicups :lol:


----------



## nigmax (Dec 9, 2004)

Glad i trimmed my nose hairs and not my---------
Those suckers seem to come at the best times lol


----------



## westhamsc (Dec 9, 2004)

yay the only pic of me is my arm


----------



## boconnor (Dec 9, 2004)

more


----------



## Sdaji (Dec 9, 2004)

> yay the only pic of me is my arm



I was wondering who the person in the orange top was.


----------



## westhamsc (Dec 9, 2004)

i wonder


----------



## boconnor (Dec 9, 2004)

more


----------



## Stevo (Dec 9, 2004)

Geez i told u guys i am a serious person now ben has given proof of it


----------



## nigmax (Dec 10, 2004)

aaaah Ripper the wonderdog is finally famous.
Serious Steve you were probaly just staring at
nice shots Ben especially Luke you captured him well, he really is the predator :wink:


----------



## NoOne (Dec 10, 2004)

Dont you mean Ripper the lemon eating hairy monster  

Looking good luke, that exorist come yet mate :wink:


----------



## nigmax (Dec 10, 2004)

> lemon eating hairy monster


Theres a joke hear somewhere im sure of it LOL


----------



## NoOne (Dec 10, 2004)

PMSL!


----------



## Jarvis78 (Dec 10, 2004)

cool lukes face was melting


----------



## Nome (Dec 10, 2004)

Great photos Ben. I see the XXXX had one good use :wink:


----------



## Woma_n (Dec 10, 2004)

I feel silly for being so drunk, but then i know i wasnt THAT bad cos i couldnt have been as worse as Nick (spilling beers and tripping over eskys etc) and Westy (spewing all over our lounge room floor) the first time. Hehehe. AND I can tell how drunk i was as to what i remember, and i remember MOST of what happened 

Any more photos? I thought there was HEAPS taken!


----------



## NoOne (Dec 10, 2004)

You weren't that drunk......just the people in Melbourne could here you talking.


----------



## Woma_n (Dec 10, 2004)

heheh, yeh i admit i do speak a bit loud. I have bad hearing when im straight let alone when im drunk...


----------



## soulweaver (Dec 10, 2004)

well that explains the deafness in my ears 

and the exorist hasn't come yet, he was always there :twisted:


----------



## Woma_n (Dec 10, 2004)

Why isnt there an album for this APS gathering too? Cos it kicks the others' bums! But Roy Pails' was pretty good tho...those speckled banded browns... And Womas......hrmm, yeh but this gathering was better cos more people got blind


----------



## Jarvis78 (Dec 10, 2004)

Nome said:


> Great photos Ben. I see the XXXX had one good use :wink:



why do queenslanders drink XXXX 
cause they can't spell beer....Hahahahahahaha
i crack myself up  :lol: :wink:


----------



## hugsta (Dec 10, 2004)

I've read enough of this. I don't believe any of it. :roll: 
I think I will just have to go to the next one to make sure none of it is lies. :wink:


----------



## Ricko (Dec 10, 2004)

and im sure you will love it mate. look forward to meeting u huggy


----------



## Gregory (Dec 10, 2004)

Have one at your place Daz and all the Victorians can come up here for a change. I'm getting sick of driving down there all the bloody time.


----------



## Ricko (Dec 10, 2004)

yeah im in for that. or at your place greg :lol: we can play wit ur big boy bhp.


----------



## westhamsc (Dec 10, 2004)

i'll come up maybe nome should hold one?


----------



## Gregory (Dec 10, 2004)

I've had 2 at my place already. I'll only have a third if all you Victorians come up for it.


----------



## westhamsc (Dec 10, 2004)

will do mate


----------



## Ricko (Dec 10, 2004)

im sure a fair few of us would mate. if not ill still lob at ur joint for a barbie or sumtin lol


----------



## Gregory (Dec 10, 2004)

Uncle Nick and Stevo have to come as well. Who else would do the bbq?


----------



## westhamsc (Dec 10, 2004)

me


----------



## Nome (Dec 10, 2004)

I'll be up for one up North  but Zo's gotta come, and of course the VIC yobbos, not the same without them :wink:


----------



## Ricko (Dec 10, 2004)

the vics make the party. :twisted:


----------



## westhamsc (Dec 10, 2004)

> the VIC yobbos



who you calling yobbo


----------



## hugsta (Dec 10, 2004)

> and im sure you will love it mate. look forward to meeting u huggy


I am sure I would Ricko and am looking forward to meeting all you guys as well.


----------



## hugsta (Dec 10, 2004)

> Have one at your place Daz and all the Victorians can come up here for a change. I'm getting sick of driving down there all the bloody time.


My place isn't exactly the best for a BBQ, slighlty....well....really messy, too many reno's and not enough time/money to finish them, although I do have a big pool to swim in.


----------



## hugsta (Dec 10, 2004)

> I've had 2 at my place already. I'll only have a third if all you Victorians come up for it.


Sounds like a much better idea. I'll be there, who else is coming. There is a BBQ on at Gregs. WooooHooooo.


----------



## Ricko (Dec 10, 2004)

a pool to swim+westy+stevo+nick=trouble and fun. no need to worry about a mess mate. we are not there to judge your house cleaning skills.lol go on do it.


----------



## Gregory (Dec 10, 2004)

Sure Daz, any excuse.


----------



## Fuscus (Dec 10, 2004)

Woma_n said:


> Why isnt there an album for this APS gathering too? Cos it kicks the others' bums!


 There is one now. Only OuZo and boconner can edit ATM, if you have any photos from there let me know and I'll add you to the list.


----------



## Gregory (Dec 10, 2004)

I'll only have a third if all the Vics come up.


----------



## Gregory (Dec 10, 2004)

Add me fucsus I have a couple of John and an emu.


----------



## Stevo (Dec 10, 2004)

I would be in that but i must warn you, i behave myself in victoria cause i live here. If i venture into n.s.w the sky is the limit , i might play up a bit.
Cheers Stevo


----------



## Ricko (Dec 10, 2004)

if you behave yourself down here i dont wanna know what would happen up there :twisted: keep mark at home in a locked house lol


----------



## Gregory (Dec 10, 2004)

:shock:


----------



## nigmax (Dec 10, 2004)

Ill be up there the 1st week in Feb Huggy n Greg, just got all my clearances from the NSW authorities, have to give em a months notice :wink: 
So get ready guys Uncle Nicks coming to town :twisted:


----------



## westhamsc (Dec 10, 2004)

look out NSW. 

nick and his rag on a stick are comming.


run away


----------



## imported_Mark (Dec 10, 2004)

Hey Nick I always have my bed available for a cutie like you....opps I mean spare bed LOL

Will be great to see ya again.

Mark


----------



## hugsta (Dec 10, 2004)

> Will be great to see ya again.


Love is in the air, everywhere I look around....... :twisted: :wink:


----------



## westhamsc (Dec 10, 2004)

and the sex toy is a rag on a stick.


----------



## hugsta (Dec 10, 2004)

> a pool to swim+westy+stevo+nick=trouble and fun. no need to worry about a mess mate. we are not there to judge your house cleaning skills.lol go on do it.



mmmmmm, will think about it.



> Sure Daz, any excuse.


Yeh I know...LOL



> I would be in that but i must warn you, i behave myself in victoria cause i live here. If i venture into n.s.w the sky is the limit , i might play up a bit.
> Cheers Stevo



Good stuuf Stevo, let your hair down mate...LOL



> Ill be up there the 1st week in Feb Huggy n Greg, just got all my clearances from the NSW authorities, have to give em a months notice
> So get ready guys Uncle Nicks coming to town


Cool, you riding up Nick?? If you are we can hook up and go for a ride.


So is everyone going to Gregs for a PARTY.


----------



## nigmax (Dec 10, 2004)

Better watch out Mark, Sals coming up to, we are visiting friends in Huskisen, Jervis Bay, then going canyoning in the Blue mountains on the 5th and 6th.


----------



## Fuscus (Dec 10, 2004)

Gregory said:


> Add me fucsus I have a couple of John and an emu.


 there you go


----------



## nigmax (Dec 10, 2004)

Hey Daz probaly not this time, but i was just thinking ill either come up earlier or later on the bike by myself and you can show me the sites


----------



## OuZo (Dec 10, 2004)

> Cool, you riding up Nick?? If you are we can hook up and go for a ride.



cool who's taking me!

i'm definitely comin but greg i'm staying at your place :lol:


----------



## hugsta (Dec 10, 2004)

> i'm definitely comin but greg i'm staying at your place


My place not good enough eh Zo......LOL


----------



## OuZo (Dec 10, 2004)

oh well if you're offering then ill stay there lol. ive met greg so i can now officially invite myself around :lol:


----------



## hugsta (Dec 11, 2004)

Greg's place is better, we can trash it and then leave...... :wink:


----------

